# WMA Gear



## mbentle2 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have fully committed to hunting WMA only this year for deer due to many reasons. I have yet to kill one on public land, mostly because i aint put in the time, hunted clubs, family land etc. I have always done most of my duck hunting on public land successfully so i understand its harder than private. Any way I ordered a game cart on  sale for $50+shipping from Cabelas last night. Probably need a new tent because I seemed to have misplaced mine when i moved  Any other USEFUL gear I may want to consider?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 30, 2013)

Map of WMA...and compass.....

Hunt deep away from roads, creeks and avoid foot travel paths...

No club for me this year ether......I hope to make several WMAs
myself.......Might see you at one of them.......

Good Luck,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mbentle2 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks, I got both of those. I plan to hunt Oconee BFG, CC, Beaverdam and Oaky Woods. I need to get out and scout some more but I am still healing from chiggers lol. Been drinking vinegar twice a day so hoping it wont happen again.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 30, 2013)

mbentle2 said:


> Thanks, I got both of those. I plan to hunt Oconee BFG, CC, Beaverdam and Oaky Woods. I need to get out and scout some more but I am still healing from chiggers lol. Been drinking vinegar twice a day so hoping it wont happen again.




Gonna try to make a few of those hunts myself.....

Good Luck.......


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 30, 2013)

I have hunted public land almost exclusively the last 15 years or so, with the exception of an occasional invite by someone to hunt with them on their land. I usually hunt on the ground now due to health problems and age. But a good stand and lots of patience is gonna make life much easier for you. Good luck this season, and I hope you kill a booner!


----------



## fishtail (Jul 30, 2013)

This year I'm considering toting a boat horn with me for the morning hunts. 
Used to be you could wave people away from you with a flashlight.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 30, 2013)

fishtail said:


> This year I'm considering toting a boat horn with me for the morning hunts.
> Used to be you could wave people away from you with a flashlight.



I know what you mean. Maybe wait to jack a round into the chamber, until just at first light if the flashlight did not seem to work. I would think that sound might make the encroacher a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 30, 2013)

A good GPS with topo maps is a great tool to have when hunting new or old property. I don't carry flagging tape with me, but with my GPS I can usually find my way to and from where I want to hunt. Great for marking fresh sign, bedding areas, food, etc.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 30, 2013)

Danny Leigh said:


> A good GPS with topo maps is a great tool to have when hunting new or old property. I don't carry flagging tape with me, but with my GPS I can usually find my way to and from where I want to hunt. Great for marking fresh sign, bedding areas, food, etc.



I am hoping Santa will bring me a GPS this year!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 30, 2013)

fishtail said:


> This year I'm considering toting a boat horn with me for the morning hunts.
> Used to be you could wave people away from you with a flashlight.



This....

After last seasons "I think I will try public land" experiment. Never again.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 2, 2013)

As far as the hunting part goes, I like to look for pinch points on the map. On larger tracts where it might be hard to scout due to time, these areas have paid off well for me as far as deer sightings. 

Also, many people mention getting way back off the beaten path but don't overlook an area just because it is close to the road. Yes there is the chance you might have to deal with others but there have been times I have hunted not far off roads and seen deer and zero people. The sign was there and I think many people overlook these type areas.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 2, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> As far as the hunting part goes, I like to look for pinch points on the map. On larger tracts where it might be hard to scout due to time, these areas have paid off well for me as far as deer sightings.
> 
> Also, many people mention getting way back off the beaten path but don't overlook an area just because it is close to the road. Yes there is the chance you might have to deal with others but there have been times I have hunted not far off roads and seen deer and zero people. The sign was there and I think many people overlook these type areas.





Really good info right here..........

I do try to avoid common parking areas, creeks and easy
access sections of the woods.....I will park and walk 
one or two hundred yards down the road and climb a bank to get to a section of woods others drive by...
Topo maps and Google Earth can give you a snapshot
look at the terrain before you hunt......


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 2, 2013)

I have had more luck seeing deer around lunch when they have been spooked by guys coming out of the woods.  Try to stay at least till after lunch. 

If you have a GPS or not, always bring a cheap $10 hiking compass that has degrees printed on it.  Batteries die, GPS's fail, and your sense of direction isn't always correct.  Before you leave the road, shoot an azimuth (direction in degrees) that is perpendicular from the road then add 180 degrees if it is 0 to 180 degrees (or subtract 180 if it is over 180 degrees).  That is your panic azimuth.  If you get lost, follow your panic azimuth and it will bring you back out somewhere on the road.

When daybreak hits and you think you hear a deer walking up, try not to cuss too loud when you see it is a hunter who thinks you're whistles and waving was to invite him over to chat when you.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 2, 2013)

Walk.  Then walk some more.  After you're done with that, walk some more.

Most people on WMAs hunt within 100 yards of where they parked.  Go further in and your chances of success go up.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 2, 2013)

DYI hunting said:


> If you have a GPS or not, always bring a cheap $10 hiking compass that has degrees printed on it.  Batteries die, GPS's fail, and your sense of direction isn't always correct.  Before you leave the road, shoot an azimuth (direction in degrees) that is perpendicular from the road then add 180 degrees if it is 0 to 180 degrees (or subtract 180 if it is over 180 degrees).  That is your panic azimuth.  If you get lost, follow your panic azimuth and it will bring you back out somewhere on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yep never trust just a GPS, only time I tried to rely on one it failed luckily I keep a pin on compass handy.  Some of these South Georgia WMa swamps don't allow GPS lol


----------



## jakebuddy (Aug 3, 2013)

I can help you out on beaverdam wma pm me, pretty sure i have met you before.


----------



## pnome (Aug 3, 2013)

A good pair of boots.


----------



## kno3mike (Aug 4, 2013)

A Mr. Buddy Heater is nice to have in your tent.... or a woman...but the buddy heater is cheaper.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 5, 2013)

pnome said:


> A good pair of boots.


Amen Brutha!


kno3mike said:


> A Mr. Buddy Heater is nice to have in your tent.... or a woman...but the buddy heater is cheaper.




 We have a better time hunting public land than we did on the leased property. Just need all the basics for camping and you'll be fine


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 6, 2013)

fishtail said:


> This year I'm considering toting a boat horn with me for the morning hunts.
> Used to be you could wave people away from you with a flashlight.



A million candle spotlite works pretty well.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 9, 2013)

Actually I got a 2,000,000 candle power that is in need to replace the battery. Ought to burn out some retina's!
Great idea.
THANKS


----------



## hylander (Sep 1, 2013)

I will be hunting on wmas' as well.  Bought a Garmin GPS and a compass as well also a set of batteries as a backup in case the Garmin runs out.  Also a cart to pull a deer out with.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Sep 1, 2013)

mbentle2 said:


> Thanks, I got both of those. I plan to hunt Oconee BFG, CC, Beaverdam and Oaky Woods. I need to get out and scout some more but I am still healing from chiggers lol. Been drinking vinegar twice a day so hoping it wont happen again.



I think you've made a great decision. The only advice I might give is in trying to focus your efforts a little more. Five WMA's is just a lot of real estate to cover. I'd pick 2 or three to focus on as a main effort. 

As you already know, public land is a different ball game when compared to private. You don't need a couple of good spots that you like. You really need about 5 possibilities per WMA, since I can almost promise you that other "hunters" (ha ha) will force you to adjust. This can frustrate a lot of folks, but just goes with the turf. Don't get discouraged. 

Most people who hunt private land are used to adjusting their tactics to whatever the animals are doing, and they're correct. But, on public land, you need to adjust to what the other people are doing. Then, you'll start to figure out the deer since it's pretty much guaranteed that they'll adjust once the crowds show up. 

There's definitely big bucks out there, and they can be killed if you put the correct effort in. Best of luck to you.


----------

